# Venezuela Out of Food?



## Denton

> Venezuela's opposition legislature has declared a "nutritional emergency," proclaiming that the country simply does not have enough food to feed its population. The move comes after years of socialist rationing and shortages that forced millions to wait on lines lasting as long as six hours for a pint of milk, a bag of flour, or carton of cooking oil.


Venezuela Declares New Emergency: It Has Run Out of Food

Surely, you don't think it could never happen here.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Democratic Socialism.

A few months ago Venezuela couldn't get McDonalds french fries! Imagine that happening in 'Merica. There'd be diabetes in the streets!!!



Denton said:


> Venezuela Declares New Emergency: It Has Run Out of Food
> 
> Surely, you don't think it could never happen here.


----------



## Smitty901

Socialism at it's finest. Sad but it is what they wanted, coming to a country near you soon.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

20 pound bags of rice for $6 at my local grocery when I was in there a few days ago. Time to stack some more 5 gallon buckets with mylar filled bags of rice.



Smitty901 said:


> Socialism at it's finest. Sad but it is what they wanted, coming to a country near you soon.


----------



## AquaHull

Rice first, then the Buckets


----------



## Real Old Man

Considering that last year we grew over 2000 pounds of grains (wheat, rice and Corn) for every person in the USofA do you really think we'll ever go hungry? Course a good bit of corn goes for alcohol used in gas. Crap my car drinks more whiskey in a week that I do in a year


----------



## Auntie

You must also consider the food that is shipped out of this country.


----------



## Smitty901

Real Old Man said:


> Considering that last year we grew over 2000 pounds of grains (wheat, rice and Corn) for every person in the USofA do you really think we'll ever go hungry? Course a good bit of corn goes for alcohol used in gas. Crap my car drinks more whiskey in a week that I do in a year


Venezuela was doing very well until Socialism . There is a big difference in what you can do and what happens. Socialism has away for making major cuts in production. The crops we grow are dependent on much more than a peace of land and some labor.


----------



## Denton

Real Old Man said:


> Considering that last year we grew over 2000 pounds of grains (wheat, rice and Corn) for every person in the USofA do you really think we'll ever go hungry? Course a good bit of corn goes for alcohol used in gas. Crap my car drinks more whiskey in a week that I do in a year


Yup, I do.

Venezuela is not a wasteland.

Remember Rhodesia? It was the breadbasket of Africa. Now, the people are hungry and screwed, and it is not only former Rhodesia that suffers.

Politics and logistics play as much role in it as does growing the food; food grown mainly by corporate farming as well as importation.


----------



## rstanek

Are hungry people the easiest to control, or are they the most dangerous?


----------



## Will2

Unfortunate. Oil prices are also heavily effecting the Canadian economy, however it only composed 10% of the economy vs. 95% of its trade for venezuela. It is a big hit. This is why single industry economies are so dangerous.

I would be damn upset with OPEC knowing that they let oil prices fall so low, but at the same time, we still need to wait to see what happens in a couple years when Russia's developed reserves go offline if there hasn't or isn't a massive world war ongoing by then. 

None the less, definitely hitting the fan for some over there, with food and electricity shortages. There are definitely lessons to learn from Venezuela.


----------



## Smitty901

rstanek said:


> Are hungry people the easiest to control, or are they the most dangerous?


 Both. They will do as told and stand in line for food. But they will also kill and do what they can to steal any food they can. Be careful how far you push people . When they feel there is nothing left to lose you and in big trouble.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Here is a recent video I saw on the various stages of starving out after "the food trucks stop rolling."








Smitty901 said:


> Both. They will do as told and stand in line for food. But they will also kill and do what they can to steal any food they can. Be careful how far you push people . When they feel there is nothing left to lose you and in big trouble.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Venezuela´s response to food shortages? Grow your own food at home | Fox News Latino

Venezuela at Risk of Food Shortage, Food Company Polar Seeks Foreign Aid : World : Latin One

there are 31 million people in the country....

it will get worse before it is better

but no worries IT COULD NEVER HAPPEN HERE!!!! tic (tongue in cheek)


----------



## Smitty901

1 planting season with out fertilizer, herbicides and insecticides and this country is in for an education. Each planting after that will be far worst.
Victory gardens are not going to feed the cities.


----------



## Camel923

This is what socialism does best. It guarantees that everyone equally shares the misery. Say, the dip$hit youth in this country wants Berine to lead us to the land of free stuff. Works great until you run out of other people's money.


----------



## txmarine6531

Hunger will bring out the worst in people. You'd get killed for a bowl of rice.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Has the US government ever forced farmers to destroy crops???

How about told farmers not to grow certain crops??

I always chuckle to myself when people say "That will never happen here"... I spent 21 years in the military.... I can honestly say that stupidity knows no limits...never doubt that the government will do the stupid thing


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I never doubt it. I wonder if they can't help themselves from doing it.



Maine-Marine said:


> Has the US government ever forced farmers to destroy crops???
> 
> How about told farmers not to grow certain crops??
> 
> I always chuckle to myself when people say "That will never happen here"... I spent 21 years in the military.... I can honestly say that stupidity knows no limits...never doubt that the government will do the stupid thing


----------



## Prepper News

Real Old Man said:


> Considering that last year we grew over 2000 pounds of grains (wheat, rice and Corn) for every person in the USofA do you really think we'll ever go hungry? Course a good bit of corn goes for alcohol used in gas. Crap my car drinks more whiskey in a week that I do in a year


How about after the Chinese buy up and/or repo much of the agricultural land and start shipping the food back home?


----------



## Moonshinedave

Let's all give everything we have to the government and allow them to distribute it as they deem fairly. Think small Think democrat.


----------



## Smitty901

We are able to over produce and ship food around the world because of modern farming. The amount we produce pre acre is due to Fertilizer, Herbicides , insecticides we use. With out them production would fall to levels so low we could feed few. Go one season without control for root worms in corn field and the next season much of the crop will be on the ground. Look what happen with chickens and eggs. That would be nothing should production of the products needed to keep production up were disrupted. Socialism only works on small scale when there are others to carry the load. 
With out the drain it puts on US health care Canada's healthcare system would be in a bigger mess than it is. Not as simple as it seems.


----------



## M118LR

Just a question, how many people are not getting feed because their vehicle is using thier dinner to get them to work?


----------



## Smitty901

M118LR said:


> Just a question, how many people are not getting feed because their vehicle is using thier dinner to get them to work?


 None We can produce far more corn than we need it may effect price but not supply. If the market for corn dips the land goes into other uses or comes out of production and goes in to other land uses. Big reason so many farms have become housing projects.
Much of what is left over from corm used as ethanol goes into other products and feed. Not like you make ethanol and there is nothing left.
Same as with corn sweetener.


----------



## M118LR

Smitty901, this isn't about America, it's about Venezuela. Far different parameters.


----------



## Smitty901

M118LR said:


> Smitty901, this isn't about America, it's about Venezuela. Far different parameters.


 Before Socialism took over Venezuela was a very stable country able to provide for it's needs. Even with the assets it had it did not take Socialism long to bring it down. It has been in the tank for some time . Do you think it would be any different here.


----------



## M118LR

Our production of grain vs the percent of grain manufactured fuel consumed, verses Venezuela's percentage since crude oil has become an export only commodity to pay of debt incurred by past Dictatorships, now if we still allowed Venezuela to pay off their increasing debt with drug money, We all could go back to the way things were.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Send them the Syrians, they taste like Middle Eastern cuisine!
2 Birds, 1 Rock!


----------



## A Watchman

Thanks Moz ....... an informative and realistic look at how it happens ...... or rather how it will happen.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> Here is a recent video I saw on the various stages of starving out after "the food trucks stop rolling."


----------



## paraquack

Like a lot of people here, I have all my mylar bagged food in 5 gallon buckets. They stack 
nicely and are easy to handle. But I no longer have the access to buckets like I used to and 
wonder why can't the mylar bags go into cardboard boxes. They stack better, they take up 
less room because they are round. They are better at keeping light out, not that is a big 
concern with aluminized mylar. Guess I need to find a bakery or some other place to get 
buckets. What am I missing as to buckets being so great?


----------



## Real Old Man

M118LR said:


> Smitty901, this isn't about America, it's about Venezuela. Far different parameters.


No it's not . The op posed the question of could it happen here?


----------



## Seneca

rstanek said:


> Are hungry people the easiest to control, or are they the most dangerous?


In the early stages of starvation hungry people can be quite dangerous, in the latter stages they are listless and simply don't have the energy to do much of anything.


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> Venezuela Declares New Emergency: It Has Run Out of Food
> *Surely, you don't think it could never happen here.*


I will bet that the farms have been nationalized, so that no one owns them, so no one is in charge.

They stole $15 Billion from Exxon, so every business that could bailed out on them. That is what Commies and Socialists do, they steal. Then they are left in the lurch, and they can't fix the problems they have caused.

The stupid bastards.Let 'em starve. And yes, it can happen here, you know it and I know it.
They will eat rats and dogs, and they deserve it.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-1-6-billion-settlement-for-venezuela-seizure


----------



## Maine-Marine

MisterMills357 said:


> .
> The stupid bastards. Let 'em starve.[/SIZE]


the problem is the Stupid Bastard are never going to starve...is the the people under the thumb of the stupid bastards that pay the price..


----------



## Smitty901

Maine-Marine said:


> the problem is the Stupid Bastard are never going to starve...is the the people under the thumb of the stupid bastards that pay the price..


 And of course even when we supply food and try to help . The power will still blame us. Red cross aid we supplied to the middle east was relabeled Red crescent and made to appear as though it came from Muslim countries .


----------



## Seneca

The problem with Venezuela is that they have a socialist government that nationalized their oil fields and for quite some time been riding high on Petro dollars. Since the price of crude has dropped significantly, they are not getting what they are accustom to for a barrel of oil. 

It's not the socialist elites at the top calling the shots that loose. It's the average person who bought into their socialist line of BS that may have to worry about starvation.


----------



## Smitty901

Seneca said:


> The problem with Venezuela is that they have a socialist government that nationalized their oil fields and for quite some time been riding high on Petro dollars. Since the price of crude has dropped significantly, they are not getting what they are accustom to for a barrel of oil.
> 
> It's not the socialist elites at the top calling the shots that loose. It's the average person who bought into their socialist line of BS that may have to worry about starvation.


 Long before the oil drop They were heading for trouble. Even with the oil money they could not make it work. With their socialist running the oil they destroyed production.


----------



## Seneca

Smitty901 said:


> Long before the oil drop They were heading for trouble. Even with the oil money they could not make it work. With their socialist running the oil they destroyed production.


If you are saying they were headed for trouble the minute they went down the socialist path. Then I'd agree. Socialism is a failed ideology.

We in the US are in the midst of a similar situation, in that our government is making a few bad moves and some poor choices. However should we continue down the path we are on, I think we are more likely to wind up with a Fascist form of government than a Socialist one.

People love to equate Fascism with Nazism, they are different. The left loves fascism, they just won't call it what it is because of it's association with Nazism. So they call it Socialism and hope you don't see the lie or connect the dots.

Anyway, that's a ramble. The Venezuelan government made some poor choices and their people may starve or revolt. Yeah... just what we need another country in turmoil because of a failed ideology.


----------



## tirednurse

paraquack said:


> like a lot of people here, i have all my mylar bagged food in 5 gallon buckets. They stack
> nicely and are easy to handle. But i no longer have the access to buckets like i used to and
> wonder why can't the mylar bags go into cardboard boxes. They stack better, they take up
> less room because they are round. They are better at keeping light out, not that is a big
> concern with aluminized mylar. Guess i need to find a bakery or some other place to get
> buckets. What am i missing as to buckets being so great?


mice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plumbum

Denton said:


> Yup, I do.
> 
> Venezuela is not a wasteland.
> 
> Remember Rhodesia? It was the breadbasket of Africa. Now, the people are hungry and screwed, and it is not only former Rhodesia that suffers.
> 
> Politics and logistics play as much role in it as does growing the food; food grown mainly by corporate farming as well as importation.


Robert Mugabe is true hero of the ppl, he has not only reduced Africas bread basket to a wasteland by kicking out all the white farmers that were operating the farms he as aslo given the ppl the gift of hyper inflation. As of 2009 they are not even using the Zimbabwe dollar and if need to buy something you better have USD or Rand. Now Zimbabwe is in no state to deal with the lack of rain affecting the area and about 3 million ppl are on the verge of starving to death. - Go socialism!


----------



## Plumbum

tirednurse said:


> mice!!!!!!!!!!!


But they as so cute............I remeber mice getting into the vine cellar at my parents house and among other things chewed the cork of a $2000 bottle of Château Margaux......they were less then amused


----------



## tirednurse

Plumbum said:


> But they as so cute............I remeber mice getting into the vine cellar at my parents house and among other things chewed the cork of a $2000 bottle of Château Margaux......they were less then amused


they are adorable, disgusting little creatures. If you don't have them, don't temp them. One will quickly turn into hundreds if you give them a food source.


----------



## Auntie

This is why we have so many cats on our little homestead.


----------



## Smitty901

Auntie said:


> This is why we have so many cats on our little homestead.


Go ahead mouse I dare you


----------



## txmarine6531

tirednurse said:


> they are adorable, disgusting little creatures. If you don't have them, don't temp them. One will quickly turn into hundreds if you give them a food source.


I had zillions of the little f****rs at my old house when we first moved in. Took a little while and a jar of peanut butter, but we got 'em. When I was home alone, I use my Blue Streak to take them out.


----------



## Plumbum

tirednurse said:


> they are adorable, disgusting little creatures. If you don't have them, don't temp them. One will quickly turn into hundreds if you give them a food source.


We used to but Zeb(the wife actually named her cat after the Zeb Macahan) and my traps made short work of them.


----------



## Draq wraith

Maine-Marine said:


> Has the US government ever forced farmers to destroy crops???
> 
> How about told farmers not to grow certain crops??
> 
> I always chuckle to myself when people say "That will never happen here"... I spent 21 years in the military.... I can honestly say that stupidity knows no limits...never doubt that the government will do the stupid thing


Answer to the question about government ordering the destruction of crops is yes.
There was a story about a farmer having to destroy his crops of radishes or cherries by the agriculture department to keep prices higher for that pictular crop.
There are also farms who are paid to not grow crops and leave the farmland as is to benifit the environment.
Do a search on it you may find it.


----------



## 1895gunner

The only rats we got are tree rats. No mice - that we know of....

1895gunner


----------



## hag

Maine-Marine said:


> Has the US government ever forced farmers to destroy crops???
> 
> How about told farmers not to grow certain crops??
> 
> I always chuckle to myself when people say "That will never happen here"... I spent 21 years in the military.... I can honestly say that stupidity knows no limits...never doubt that the government will do the stupid thing


Maine-marine,my family has been in the dairy business for three generations. Not a big outfit only about 240 ra. Used to be 14 diaries in our county alone. Feds come around every so often and offer buyouts. Now we are the only ones left in the county. The feds pay more than what the milk is worth in payments. All you have to do is sell your animals to slaughter and no other dairy. You even get to keep the money from your cows. Then they tax the milk checks heavier than usual to make the buyouts look a little bit better. The government has been annoyed with small guys like us for a long time now. They only want to deal with the guys who have a 5000 cow ra.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> And of course even when we supply food and try to help . The power will still blame us. Red cross aid we supplied to the middle east was relabeled Red crescent and made to appear as though it came from Muslim countries .


UN did this with food we sent to africa in the 60's-70's.

The soviet union did the same thing with the millions of tons of wheat and corn we sent them after they had a major crop failure in the same era.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

I know this is an unpleasant subject...but I think we'll be hearing rumors/reports of canibalism out of venezuela in the next 2 or 4 weeks! 

When that thin vineer of "society" gets stripped away, we get to see the true uglieness of the human animal!


----------



## Cheesewiz

Socialism Utopia .......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesewiz

Mmmmmm Where did all that money go ? 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin

Wish bernie could beat clinton then Trump could ask bernie to explain to the venezuelans' how that socialism works.


----------



## Gridrebel

Buckets are water proof and they're more difficult for rodents and insects to invade. Cardboard, even kept in dry conditions does break down faster than plastic and it won't keep out the vermin. But hey, we're not talking 200 years of storage are we? Use what you have. Part of the quality of life is the ease and comfort you create for yourself.


----------



## csi-tech

What could possibly go wrong here? Much ado about nothing. (tongue in cheek)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

What do you mean they are out of food? According to Liberals and Millenials socialism and communism was supposed to be the great Utopia for man kind! Were they wrong all this time?


----------



## 8301

Venezuela's food crisis has finally hit the local news. I've notice that when some humanitarian emergency hits prime time local news it isn't long before we (US citizens) get to pay for a huge relief effort of which we (US citizens) get to pay for at least 85% of the price with many other countries tossing in an few Nichols.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Because we have missions in Venezuela, I was checking on how to ship food supplies... guess what... it is illegal to ship, food, clothes, medical supplies and toiletries.

and even if you ship it chances are it will get stolen


----------



## Swedishsocialist

rstanek said:


> Are hungry people the easiest to control, or are they the most dangerous?


hungry = dangerous, Starving = no threat to the PTB


----------



## SOCOM42

Think about it, they picked the government that is running the country, and the way it has for decades.
The choice was theirs, IMO, tough shit, let them starve or revolt and change leaders, start over doing the same thing.


----------



## Operator6

If any of you lived in Venezuela and had the means to leave that country..... Would you ?


----------



## Blendingin

SOCOM42 said:


> Think about it, they picked the government that is running the country, and the way it has for decades.
> The choice was theirs, IMO, tough shit, let them starve or revolt and change leaders, start over doing the same thing.


Sure, just like we have been able to revolt and get rid of Obama? And like we really have a choice about who is going to be the president next year?


----------

